# this is my Q&A from the DNR about chipmunk hunting...



## bubo2069 (Oct 31, 2001)

my question:
Do you need license to hunt chipmunks? I was just wondering if its illegal or if I need a license. also is there like a season or anything like that for chipmunks?

And their answer:
Chipmunks are not protected under the state's wildlife laws and may be taken at any time.

If you are carrying a firearm, bow and arrow or slingshot afield for the purposes of taking wild animals, a license would be required. If you are experiencing chipmunk damage and are controlling them within the confines of your home, yard and associated buildings, a license would not be required. 


Guys, I'm not shooting them for fun. no I'm not planning on eating them. they are a problem by my grandparents home in the UP. when I go up there once a year I shoot a couple to bring the population down. they have been destroying stuff on their property. 

I know you guys don't shoot anything your going to eat, I have never been hunting before(but I plan to now, since I aced the hunters safety test , I was 1 of about 20 people out of 140 who aced the test ), so I plan to get some squirrel hunting in soon, and yes I plan to eat every thing I shoot!

well thats all I wanted to say,


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

For anyone looking for a way to get rid of chipmunks that might be in your garage.....rat traps baited with a single sunflower seed work real well. 
L & O


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

I was raised with the idea that you don't shoot it unless you eat it. If fact my Uncle was the one that made this a law in our family and I can remember eating a Robin's brest when I was about 7, than straight to bed.
However when it came to shooting varmints such as mice or rats it was o.k. to shoot and not eat. If everyone lived to the law that you didn't shoot unless you eat we would be over run with things like Coyotes, Fox, Rats, ect. Chipmunks have the cute little furry animal reputation. But wait till they get inside your house. Many will change their mind when their new pair of Rocky Extreme Deerstalker II's that they just paid $200.00 for get the toe chewed out. I agree with the idea of eat what you shoot to a point. And I agree that it can be fun shooting Chipmunks just the same as it can be fun shooting Ground Hogs or crows. So what's the beef. They are considered pests, and aren't illegal to shoot. If it's your property or you have permission too go ahead. Varmint hunting can be fun.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

bubo, keep asking questions and be patient with those of us that respond. The longer you come here, the better we will get to know you....... As for the test, way to go!! now the REAL test begins: whether or not you use what you learned in order to be safe as well as have fun. good luck out there! Check out the recipes forum for some squirrel recipes.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

For those of you that say they eat everything they shoot. Do any of you guys duck hunt? If so, many times on those DNR run preserves have you abided by the DNR request to shoot certain birds due to an excessive population of that pest bird--example Coots. 

Do you 'Eat everything I shoot' guys also eat your coots?? Get back with me when you do...


----------



## Askel (Oct 27, 2000)

Talk about eating Robins breast! I was recently going through some family things and came across an article from back in the 30's about my Great grandfather arresting 4 men in South Range for killing song birds. Mainly Robins. He was one of the first Game Wardens in the U.P. and took care of Keweenaw, Houghton, Baraga, Iron counties and everything west to Ontonogon. Anyway was showing it to one of my older friends. But before I even showed it to him I had told him about it and he told me they were Italians . Said it was common around Calumet, South Range Iron Mt. Well he was right. They were all Italians. The song birds were thought of as a delicacy and put in with alot of their meat sauces, Spegetti etc. They were fined ten dollars and the next infaction was 100.00. Thought it my be of interest. - Askel


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Bubo2069~ Congrats on your test results......I wish you a safe and successful hunting future. Tell your friends about your hunting and get them involved.

Oct1/Banditto~ Thank you for your honesty and your common sense.

Neal


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Neal,
Hunting has changed so much that it's not politically correct to say we killed, instead we are expected to say we harvested or put down. At that rate before long it will be incorrect to let anyone know that we eat meat.
We need to maintain the truth about the way we hunt or we'll lose.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Oct 1~ I'm with you on this one. I just took one of my secretaries outside to show her the doe I killed this weekend. She is a complete city girl with no outdoor experiance. Over the last year, since she was hired, I have been slowly explaining hunting and the necessity for it. After looking at my dead deer she asked me how she and her 11 year old son could learn how and where to hunt. I handed an application for a Hunters safety course that they will take next fall.

I think your point also carries over to those who say, hide your deer, don't out it on your car visible to others.....I strongly disagree with that. Doing this will make seeing a deer a rare thing, thus making it more shocking when someone sees one. I would, although, suggest to everyone to display your deer with respect, no open cavities, no tongue hanging out etc.

Neal


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Neal,
The best display I ever say was on I-75 heading south about 3 yrs ago.
The guys had a full sized 9 passanger van with the back seat facing rear.
There was a Doe with the front legs tied behind the head and mounted to the seat facing the back windows. The buck had its hoofs propped somehow in front with a newspaper spread opened in front of him. The display looked like the deer were just setting there comfortably reading the paper and looking at the people behind them while enjoying the ride.
Now that's creative.


----------

